# Did'nt make it to Bozeman training last month



## PORTEOUS (May 19, 2010)

Now that I'm finally back on board I can tell ya'all what happened on the way to bldg conf. seminar in Bozeman. Here goes, the electrical inspector and myself jumped into his truck, (city truck), at about 4:00 am, started down the free-way, appx. 4:45am we reached Garrison Junction bridge, 75MPH, hit some black-ice on the bridge deck and went side-ways, over-corrected three different times, hit the median and rolled her over at least once, landed back on all fours in the middle of the median on the free-way, what a ride. Both of us were fine, not even a scratch, God was watching out for both of us that day. If ya ever seen the mercedes commercial w/ the orange car flipping over, that is exactly what happened, what a rush! The sherriff was very suprised when he pulled up and we are sitting on the tail-gate having a cup of coffie, said he was used to pulling bodys off that corner, the worst in the state. So I can't begin to tell ya how great it is to be back!       Bill


----------



## Mac (May 19, 2010)

That is truly remarkable. You guys are living a charmed life! Trust me, I know........

How's that city truck?


----------



## FredK (May 19, 2010)

Glad both of you are ok.

Should I mention temps are expected to reach 100 tomorrow now????


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 19, 2010)

> Should I mention temps are expected to reach 100 tomorrow now????


So will you be inside an air conditioned building all day?


----------



## FredK (May 19, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> So will you be inside an air conditioned building all day?


As always.  It'll take some getting up to speed when out doing inspections later when it reaches 115+.  That's when you leave the truck running and get back in and the glasses frost over.


----------



## PORTEOUS (May 20, 2010)

City truck is totaled.


----------



## FredK (May 20, 2010)

PORTEOUS said:
			
		

> City truck is totaled.


Ask for a new one with a better driver then.  Glad you all are ok.


----------



## PORTEOUS (May 21, 2010)

Since it was the elec. inspectors truck I asked for them to put a governor set at 55mph and a roll bar.


----------

